# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Công viên Merlion- Singapore hấp dẫn du khách bởi cảnh đẹp và chương trình nhạc nước

## vemaybay1990

*Công viên nhạc nước Merlion** Tượng Hải Sư Merlion
*Chỉ với hơn 3 tiếng đồng hồ bay cùng Tiger Airways Việt Nam (hãng hàng không giá rẻ của Singapore bay thẳng đến 2 thành phố của Việt Nam là Hà Nội và thành phố Hồ Chí Minh) là du khách có thể đặt chân tới đảo quốc Sư tử Singapore và dạo chơi công viên nhạc nước Merlion. Đứng sừng sững ở độ cao 37m là tượng Sư tử biển - biểu tượng du lịch của Singapore với hình ảnh một con thú đầu sư tử, mình cá. Tại đây, du khách sẽ có một cái nhìn toàn cảnh Sentosa, đường chân trời thành phố Singapore và các hòn đảo lân cận. Ðắm mình vào những cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời đến không ngờ ở tầng 9 (miệng sư tử) và tầng 12 (đầu sư tử) để có cái nhìn toàn cảnh ngoạn mục ở góc nhìn 360 độ.
Khi màn đêm buông xuống, chương trình dạ tiệc lại bắt đầu! Hăy đi bộ dọc theo Công viên nhạc nước, đắm ḿnh dưới ánh đèn lung linh màu sắc. Hoặc chiêm ngưỡng đường chân trời lộng lẫy từ trên đầu tượng Sư tử biển hoặc Dragon Court. Hăy khám phá truyền thuyết về biểu tượng Sư tử biển khi bạn dạo bước dọc Merlion Walk, con đường dành cho người đi bộ dài 120m được tô điểm với những ṿi phun nước rực rỡ sắc màu.
*Thế giới nước và hồ cá heo hồng - Underwater World & Dolphin Lagoon:* Thế giới nước là một khu vui chơi tuyệt vời với vẻ đẹp thật ấn tượng của một thế giới hoàn toàn khác lạ dưới đại dương. Điều kì thú nhất ở đây lại là chiếc bể chống trọng lực. Trong những điều kiện thông thường và các định luật vật lý, một bể chứa đầy nước nếu có bất kỳ lỗ hở nào trên thành bể cũng sẽ làm nước chảy ra ngoài. Tuy nhiên với bể cá MAGIC-T trong thế giới nước nơi đây, khách tham quan có thể cho những loài cá sống trong bể ăn thông qua những khe hở bên thành bể mà không làm nước bắn ra ngoài.Tham quan hồ cá heo hồng, nơi bạn có thể xem những chú cá heo tŕnh diễn những pha làm tṛ tự nhiên của chúng như nhảy trên không, đập đuôi và xướng âm. Nếu may mắn, bạn c̣n được phép lội xuống nước cạn dưới sự hướng dẫn của nhân viên để sờ vào ḿnh và cho những chú cá heo thông minh và dễ thương này ăn mồi.Bạn cũng có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng bộ sưu tập 6.000 chú cá của 350 loài tại Thế giới nước. Đi trên đường hầm di động bằng nhựa acrylic sâu 83m, bạn sẽ kinh ngạc trước những bí ẩn của thế giới đại dương.Mở cửa: 9h sáng – 9h tối (vào cửa suất cuối lúc 8h30 tối)
Vé Vào cổng: 19,90SGD/người lớn, 12,70SGD/trẻ em (3-12 tuổi)

*Biểu diễn nhạc nước - Songs of the sea:* Chương tŕnh nhạc nước nổi tiếng hơn bao giờ hết - một vũ điệu giữa nước và lửa - một màn trình diễn tuyệt vời với sự phối hợp của ánh sáng và âm thanh vào buổi tối. Công nghệ laser tối tân này là sự phối hợp tuyệt vời giữa những h́nh ảnh động, h́nh ảnh không gian 3 chiều, những vũ điệu balê của các ṿi nước cùng thế giới âm thanh và ánh sáng đa chiều. 

Giờ biểu diễn : ban ngày (Không trình diễn ánh sáng laser lúc 5g & 5g30 chiều) 
Chương trình nhạc nước: 7h40 & 8h40 tối, Vé: 10SGD

----------

